
22X Fund: 30 Companies, 1 Token = a Whole New Way to Win at Startup Investing - nchafni
https://www.chipin.com/22x-fund-30-companies-1-digital-token-whole-new-way-win-startup-investing/
======
aanburajan
Am biased because I'm part of 22X offering, but as a group of founders we were
in SF during the craziness of crypto in the summer and saw that there was a
better way to raise capital - together. Legally we had to cede control so that
this could be done by a third party - Securitize in this case - but the
ramifications are huge if we are successful. It takes a standard startup
investment and turns it liquid and has potential for greater returns because
of lack of carried interest fees, lower management fees and immediate
deployment of capital. Here's to a new era in startup investing!!!!

~~~
nchafni
diversification, liquidity, and most importantly democratized access!

~~~
hatfieej
(Full disclosure...22X/B22 here) I'm really excited beyond just our batch.
Paving the way for this can change the game for a lot of other early stage
companies.

------
nikskhubani
Feeling excited to see how this venture will go overall. This can bring whole
new way to get funded especiallly as a group of companies.

------
eddyA
Really cutting edge: 22X security token backed by assets of the 30 underlying
companies, PLUS the tokens are tradable after certain holding periods and not
subject to the capital lock-up traditionally associated with startup investing
subject to market liquidity. What more?

------
nnory
I want in! It would be great if YC companies can do the same and give the
wider access to deal flow for a wider audience. I guess 500 Startup alumni is
leading the charge on that and the seed stage investment is being re-
engineered, who knew!

~~~
tapetar
if this works out well then it will no doubts bring a breakthrough to all the
future YC and 500 Startups batches. can't wait for that to happen!

------
Ayorinde1
Definitely a new way of raising capital in the start-up world...Looking
forward to its success.

------
slowtokyo
Nice. Rise of the security tokens!

------
samialsayyed
What an awesome way to use blockchain technology. Love it

~~~
mehrajkhan
Next level of financial system.... means more secure and faster way of doing
business in future....

------
Zivana
Democratizing access to startup capital – love it!

------
yfaber
This is really interesting. Sounds very promising.

------
sblo
Fantastic! I dream this grows and then having next 500 Startups and YC batches
both in one same ICO. Have you ever heard of something better?

------
ngyusum99
Good stuff. Definitely support!

------
veselkostrug
wow! thats really great)

